# E-go trike needs to go!



## Larrylee (Nov 30, 2014)

E-go numero uno needs to go to new home

Finally finished the reverse trike and now I need the space & cash to start next project.

for sale at 
http://holland.craigslist.org/mcy/5260321061.html

videos at above craigslist address

any questions- [email protected]

Thanks!

Larry


----------



## Larrylee (Nov 30, 2014)

Still available........ just saying


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Craigslist link is broken... specs/price/cash?


----------



## Larrylee (Nov 30, 2014)

samwichse said:


> Craigslist link is broken... specs/price/cash?



I'll try it again-

http://holland.craigslist.org/rvs/5487074655.html

If this doesn't work, let me know at [email protected] 
and I will send info.

Thanks!


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Larry
Please put your location on your signonn - it just could help with things like this!


----------



## Larrylee (Nov 30, 2014)

Duncan said:


> Hi Larry
> Please put your location on your signonn - it just could help with things like this!


Thanks for the heads-up, Done.

Larry


----------



## Electric Avenue (Jul 11, 2016)

That looks pretty neat, is it still for sale? I hear not so good things though about the stability of 3 wheelers. How does it handle turns and such?


----------



## Larrylee (Nov 30, 2014)

Electric Avenue said:


> That looks pretty neat, is it still for sale? I hear not so good things though about the stability of 3 wheelers. How does it handle turns and such?


I still have it. Latest price= $2750.

I made this for neighborhood or campground or other off road, leisurely cruising around. Top speed is 30mph and it seems to be fast enough. You could probably get in trouble at 30mph, but at the lower speeds, it is fine.

Thanks for the inquiry. Details at -
http://holland.craigslist.org/mcy/5632578902.html


----------

